# is there any way to stop reds from spawning



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I have 6 reds in a 125g over the last few weeks they keep laying eggs and aggression goes threw the roof. Last week I had 2 different reds guarding eggs tell I siphoned them up. This is happening 2 times a month or so. How do I stop them?

Horney little basterds.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I have 6 reds in a 125g over the last few weeks they keep laying eggs and aggression goes threw the roof. Last week I had 2 different reds guarding eggs tell I siphoned them up. This is happening 2 times a month or so. How do I stop them?
> 
> Horney little basterds.


sounds like my convicts i use for feeders lmao my guess would be just try to make there life a little harder for them move the tank stuff around try to get them to re claim territories and maybe it will side track them a little bit


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I have done that and 2 weeks later more f*cking eggs.
I've had my reds for around a year
it almost always happens after water changes.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

I have been going through this since about june.1 or 2 nests a week.there is nothing I know of that will stop them.only advice is you can sell some or all of them.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

I personally would keep them i think they will outgrow this stage of being all horny after some time i would think it will go away


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

so what have ya been doin with the eggs?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

P boost said:


> I personally would keep them i think they will outgrow this stage of being all horny after some time i would think it will go away


I have another 2 nests this morning.I had just vacced out 2 nests on thursday.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

thanks guys
I will just keep siphoning them out, or sell them and move my S.Mac to the 75g


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> thanks guys
> I will just keep siphoning them out, or sell them and move my S.Mac to the 75g


i would say add some java moss or something in the tank to give some good cover, and then just let the ps do their business, the weak ones will die and be eaten and the strong will survive in the moss, then take them out grow them out a bit for say a month, and then sell em to p fury members.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I dont have the time or the motivation to do any breeding of P's


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Then sell the breeders, and buy you some bad ass fish. Piraya, terns, cariba, or a serra.


----------



## ajaxtheknight (Oct 24, 2003)

Doesn,t anyone think its funny that while everyone else is trying to breed there p's, he does it on accident. and cant stop it. I would sell the breeding pairs and replace them with some other type of pygo's, and cross my fingers. Goodluck.

Alex


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

There tank raised red and I don't think it's that hard to breed them. But raising the fry maybe more difficult then getting the fertilized eggs.
I think for next few months at least I will keep'em and not remove the eggs just to see what happens.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> There tank raised red and I don't think it's that hard to breed them. But raising the fry maybe more difficult then getting the fertilized eggs.
> I think for next few months at least I will keep'em and not remove the eggs just to see what happens.


They will all die and rot in there.possibly make the sh*t hit the fan.


----------



## fan1008 (May 12, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I have 6 reds in a 125g over the last few weeks they keep laying eggs and aggression goes threw the roof. Last week I had 2 different reds guarding eggs tell I siphoned them up. This is happening 2 times a month or so. How do I stop them?
> 
> Horney little basterds.


I'm surprized nobody thought of this already. I thought this is common sense.

Remove your female piranha!!!!!!!!!!!!!

characteristics of a female piranha

-Probably had more color then the rest of them
-usually alot more girth around their bodies
-usually alot bigger also
-the piranha circling the nest"fanning" is the male
-pick one and remove him/her, if they still breed pick another one untile you get the female!

I thought this was common sense but again I could be wrong. Good luck bud

Dan


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

fan1008 said:


> I have 6 reds in a 125g over the last few weeks they keep laying eggs and aggression goes threw the roof. Last week I had 2 different reds guarding eggs tell I siphoned them up. This is happening 2 times a month or so. How do I stop them?
> 
> Horney little basterds.


I'm surprized nobody thought of this already. I thought this is common sense.

Remove your female piranha!!!!!!!!!!!!!

characteristics of a female piranha

-Probably had more color then the rest of them
-usually alot more girth around their bodies
-usually alot bigger also
-the piranha circling the nest"fanning" is the male
-pick one and remove him/her, if they still breed pick another one untile you get the female!

I thought this was common sense but again I could be wrong. Good luck bud

Dan
[/quote]
Hey, not bad. Not bad at all!


----------

